# Is it the floor or ceiling...



## dsen31 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello,

I have a strange question...

My wife and I purchased a home about a year ago and just started to notice that in one particular room, you can hear someone above you very loudly. Naturally, I would think that because of the age of the home (1940) that it would just be the floors squeaking. However, if I press up on the ceiling, I get the same sound. It's as if the dry wall is either really loose or the joists above are pressing on it and its causing the noise.

Is this possible, or is it probably the floor?

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 7, 2016)

Welcome to the site, Anything is possible, a lot can happen 75 years. Is this something you want to chase down and fix?
You likely have plaster, it could be coming loose, that is just a guess to start with.


----------

